# vain mot



## nana2007

Buenos días:

Tengo una pequeña duda sobre como traducir "vain mot" en esta frase:

"L’hospitalité n’est pas un *vain mot* en France"

Gracias por las sugerencias!


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Aquí, encontrarás la traducción de "vain": http://www.wordreference.com/fres/vain
Lo puedes traducir por "... no es una palabra vana..." - ver aquí: http://www.google.com/search?hl=es&rls=com.microsoft%3A*%3AIE-SearchBox&rlz=1I7GGIC_es&q=%22una+palabra+vana%22&lr=
aunque no es muy habitual. Creo que habría que buscar otra expresión.


----------



## nana2007

gracias!

Sí, lo había visto pero "no es una palabra vana" me suena un poco raro...


----------



## Diego Rimar

Una palabra vana es la que se da sin ser cierta

En España diriamos "palabra que se la lleva el viento"


----------



## jiec1982

¿Qué tal te parece: "...no es sólo de boquilla..."?


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Se podría decir: 
En Francia se le da mucha importancia a la hospitalidad.


----------



## Paquita

No es una palabra hueca (¿?)


----------



## chlapec

También podrías decir: "no es un término/una palabra *banal*"


----------



## GURB

Hola
Yo diría como Paquita _no es una palabra hueca o huera._
Un ejemplo sacado de Vargas LLosa in Elogio de la madrasta.
Cumplir cuarenta años no es, pues, tan terrible", pensó doña Lucrecia, desperezándose en el cuarto a oscuras. Se sentía joven, bella y feliz. ¿La felicidad existía, entonces? Rigoberto decía que sí, "por momentos y para nosotros dos". ¿No era *una palabra hueca*, un estado que sólo alcanzaban los tontos?


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,

- baladí / en balde

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------



## blink05

¿Una mera palabra?
No es un sinónimo, pero me parece que se transmite la misma idea.

Saludos.


----------



## Tina.Irun

> =blink05;6698882]¿*Una **mera** palabra*?
> No es un sinónimo, pero me parece que se transmite la misma idea.


Hola:
¡Encaja muy bien!


----------



## nana2007

sí, lo de "mera" queda pefecto!

Gracias a todos por vuestra ayuda!!!


----------



## camargo

Yo también voy con paquit&

palabra hueca o palabra vacía.

Saludos


----------



## swift

Buenas tardes:

Yo también me suscribo a la propuesta de Paquita.

Juste une précision concernant l'expression "ce n'est pas un vain mot":



> _Loc._ _Ce n'est pas un vain mot._ Ce n'est pas un mot en l'air, c'est sérieux.


 
Source: http://www.cnrtl.fr/lexicographie/vain

Saludos,


swift


----------



## Oreneta

Reanudo con este hilo:
  ¿Qué os parece la propuesta de Cintia&Martine: “baladí”?
  “La hospitalidad no es una palabra baladí” o “La palabra hospitalidad no es baladí”
  ¿Algún nativo podría decirme cómo suena esta palabra? ¿Coloquial o más bien culta?
  Gracias por vuestra ayuda,


----------



## Tina.Irun

> Oreneta;7384642]Reanudo con este hilo:
> ¿Qué os parece la propuesta de Cintia&Martine: “baladí”?
> “La hospitalidad no es una palabra baladí” o “La palabra hospitalidad no es baladí”
> ¿Algún nativo podría decirme cómo suena esta palabra? ¿Coloquial o más bien culta?


Hola:
Es perfectamente válido. Ver aquí la definición:" poco importante: futile, insignifiant(e), puéril(e)-
http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/balad%c3%ad


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Hola!
Para mi, quedaria mejor lo que propuso Tina al comienzo, "_no es una palabra vana_" o tambien insignificante me gusta.
Hueca definitivamente no me cierra, suena raro, porque un espacio es hueco/ vacío, una palabra nunca es vacía...


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Blanca Azucena said:


> Hueca definitivamente no me cierra, suena raro, porque un espacio es hueco/ vacío, una palabra nunca es vacía...


 
Sin embargo, *BA*, por muy mal que te suene, es una expresión muy utilizada, sobre todo en plural: *palabras huecas*.

Yo también estoy con los que usarían *palabra hueca* para *vain mot* aunque tanto *vana* como *mera* también se usan bastante.


----------



## Blanca Azucena

Si, puede ser.... (soy caprichosa jaja). 
Jacques Lacan (psicoanalista francés) en una conferencia llamada "Función y campo de la palabra..", usa los términos "_palabra plena / palabra vacía_". Aunque se traduce como  parole pleine/ parole vide.
Pero palabra hueca es raro che.


----------



## Andoush

"*Palabras huecas*" en plural pero ... "*cabeza hueca*" en singular  !!


----------



## Dentellière

Mi voto es para:

No es una mera palabra


----------

